

Why Are Senior Female Scientists So Heavily Outnumbered by Men? - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/05/why-are-senior.html

======
Tichy
"It is not acceptable if women are forced to choose between a family and a
career in science."

Why not? Since family has a price, how else could it work than having to make
choices?

I don't want to pay for other people's children, cute as the little things
are.

~~~
Retric
I could not help but thinking is she really that bad at logic and math, or
does she think so little of her audience that we would let it pass?

Microscopic sample + delayed effect = no meaningful data.

PS: My sister was working as a plant geneticist for a while until she quit
teaching yoga. Their might be an ongoing disparity but guessing from small
samples is not enough.

